# Rain Gear



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm curious what guys are using for rain gear. Mine has met its end. Last I used it I got soaked through. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Dahlmer said:


> I'm curious what guys are using for rain gear. Mine has met its end. Last I used it I got soaked through.
> 
> Any suggestions?


i havent tried these but the price seems pretty good

http://store.kuiu.com/category-s/1879.htm

Kuiu stuff tends to fit for the taller person so expect your sleeves not to be too short or your pants too short...now if your short you might find it too long.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

frogg toggs


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

$20 Frogg Togg pant and jacket set from Walmart. Fits in a little envelope that you never notice is in your pack. Cheap and easy.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I'll third the Frogg Toggs suggestion. Didn't think they would work, since they're so thin. But I was in Idaho in the Spring on the Bear River, got dumped on while fishing. 3+ hours of heavy rain, my buddy had Frogg Toggs, I didn't. He was bone dry afterwards, I wasn't. Bought a pair the next day! They're so awesome. Can't talk 'em up enough.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Toggs shred to easy in brush. Me and the wife bough some good quality browning Goretex jackets 18 years ago for a caribou hunt, still no leaks and works great.

-DallanC


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey if you want cheap...here is cheap and its goretex

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...625475000004&gclid=CMz5qv_VwsgCFRCqaQod7YYE3g

I personally own a pair of these pants...they are lightweight though i haven't tested them yet maybe this weekend i will.

jackets are a bit more pricey

just at a first glance i saw this one http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...x-waterproof-field-jacket-fleck-camo?a=140667


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

phorisc said:


> Hey if you want cheap...here is cheap and its goretex
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...625475000004&gclid=CMz5qv_VwsgCFRCqaQod7YYE3g
> 
> ...


$25 for a pair of goretex pants??????? 
Wow. Put it in the cart ... but, turns out they are not available until late January. By then I should have the cow in the freezer


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd say it depends on what you are using it for. If you plan to hike and hunt hard through the rain you might want something more breathable and durable like the Kuiu Chugach, First Lite Stormtight, etc. Otherwise you are probably fine with some Frog Toggs or similar. I just ordered a pair of Kryptek Poseidon pants on a sale for $75 so I'll see how those work for me. They appear to be light enough that I can throw them in the pack and forget about them till I need them. Generally I don't need the most breathable, tough rain gear out there so I have the lightweight Cabela's space rain that I use most of the time and it's honestly sufficient for me. I like that it's 3/4 length so I don't typically need rain pants and i'm still covered if I sit down. It packs up small and only comes out if I need it. If I lived in Alaska it wouldn't cut it, but for Utah it holds me over until the storms pass. The only times I wish I had more is when I'm riding an ATV in the rain. The pressure from rain and me riding 25 mph tends to push through the membrane and soak me.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

SLCHunter said:


> $25 for a pair of goretex pants???????
> Wow. Put it in the cart ... but, turns out they are not available until late January. By then I should have the cow in the freezer


you might find them elsewhere they are surplus gear. Sorry i didn't look at that but they are an excellent buy


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have this and the pants

just at a first glance i saw this one http://www.sportsmansguide.com/produ...-camo?a=140667

OK- I use them mostly in the pasture when it's raining- they are OK- nothing spectacular though.

I also have some Frogg Toggs- first time a wet snow storm hit me grouse hunting last year- put them on- they do work but by the time I got out of the canyon they were pretty much shredded. Not made to hike and hunt in.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

phorisc said:


> you might find them elsewhere they are surplus gear. Sorry i didn't look at that but they are an excellent buy


For $30 I'm gonna give these a try: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...erproof-gore-tex-pants-flecktar-camo?a=884871.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking for something that will spend most of its time in my pack or saddle bag, but can be pulled out in a rainstorm. That means it should be relatively light weight, easy to get on and off and pack up pretty small.

I won't be hunting Alaska any time soon, so I don't think I need anything that heavy duty.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dahlmer said:


> Looking for something that will spend most of its time in my pack or saddle bag, but can be pulled out in a rainstorm. That means it should be relatively light weight, easy to get on and off and pack up pretty small.
> 
> I won't be hunting Alaska any time soon, so I don't think I need anything that heavy duty.


If that's the case I'd look at Kryptek Poseidon, Kuiu Teton, or Cabela's Space Rain personally. They will all compact down pretty small and light. The reason I purchased the Kryptek Poseidon pants is that they have three way leg zippers, so they should be easy to get on with boots. Other brands will have that as well but I liked that with their size and weight more than the other stuff I was seeing.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Agree on the Frogg Toggs. .


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

@Dahlmer If you want something good, don't buy it from a hunting brand (with the possible exception of First Lite), get it from a company whose core customers will literally die if their technical clothing is not up to the job -- mountaineering brands like Arcteryx, Marmot, Mountain Hardwear, Patagonia, The North Face, etc.

I have shells of various weights and performance levels, from a full-on Gore-tex pro hardshell (18oz) to an ultra-minimalist "insurance policy" 2oz that sits alongside my waterproof matches in my never-leave-it-behind survival kit. 

The one I have that I think might fit what your looking for is the Patagonia Alpine Houdini (7oz), but you'll have to check it out for yourself.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this is the rain layer I have. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1546822

I have a sitka jetstream that I wear mostly. But I haven't been rained on hard yet in that.

I rarely wear my gortex pants, they are too warm. I usually just wear my sitka mountain pant. They dry out very quickly.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been using this set for years....
http://www.bigcamo.com/Stearns-Big-Tall-DriFlex-Rainsuit.php

After almost 10 years, I am just now thinking it is time for a new set as the seams are starting to allow moisture in if you are out in a gusher for several hours. I've hiked through the scrub oak, river rafted and fished in the suit and there isn't a single tear in the fabric.

They do not breathe worth a dang so if you are hiking hard you will sweat and soak from the inside out, but if you're driving the quad or still hunting they are perfect.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Frog toggs. Are great


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Try looking at Neese rain wear. I know the company quite well as I used to sell their industrial line and lived just a few miles from the factory and have been there dozens of times. Depending on the style you get they are danged near indestructible. They make 2 piece outfits as well as long coats. Variety of colors, primarily Yellow, Black, Green and OD Green.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a thick layer of fat, covered by a thick layer of skin, covered by a thick wooly layer of fur. Bring on the rain, this walrus aint skeered.-----SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I have a set of Kryptek rain gear that I bought a couple years ago. Honestly don't remember the model, but I've not been overly impressed. In a light rain they're fine, but water comes thru if it becomes a general drizzle or more. Spending $300 for that kind of performance was disappointing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Last year I bought some snazzy closeout waterproof insulated camo pants off Ebay... got them home, looked'em over. Really happy with the quality vs the cheap price. Went to put them away with the other gear... saw a pair of insulated camo pants sitting there on the shelf. WTH? Took them out and looked them over... still had the tag on them, then it hit me... I did the same thing LAST year, bought closeouts on ebay, stuck'em in the closet and promptly forgot about them.


-DallanC


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

SLCHunter said:


> For $30 I'm gonna give these a try: http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...erproof-gore-tex-pants-flecktar-camo?a=884871.


Just to follow up: Pants arrived. Very lightweight, but a size L ends above my ankles ... need to go XXL I suppose! I don't either like how wide they are. (The British version has ankle straps... )

Will return.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I've used Helly Hansen pants for a few years and really like them. Pants at Sportsman's Warehouse are less than $30. They have been through Alaska twice, hiked thousands of verticle feet in them through nasty country and rode the horse in them too. Best $30 I've spent in a while. 

My Saucony jacket has stood up well. Bought my sons Columbia packable jackets at Dick's for $25 which have been great too.

Of course the above is not camo-- which makes me like them even more.....


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

SLCHunter said:


> Just to follow up: Pants arrived. Very lightweight, but a size L ends above my ankles ... need to go XXL I suppose! I don't either like how wide they are. (The British version has ankle straps... )
> 
> Will return.


Just toss a set of gaiters on and you'll be in good shape


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Dahlmer said:


> Looking for something that will spend most of its time in my pack or saddle bag, but can be pulled out in a rainstorm. That means it should be relatively light weight, easy to get on and off and pack up pretty small.
> 
> I won't be hunting Alaska any time soon, so I don't think I need anything that heavy duty.


I used frog toggs last year and as long as I didn't move around much (hiking etc) they kept me dry. Once I started moving through rough terrain, brush etc. the pants and jacket were torn. This year I bought the Kuiu Teton rain gear for this years rifle hunt. After 5 days straight of hunting and hiking in the rain and snow the rain gear held up perfectly. I stayed completely dried and the material did not tear or rip. With their 30% off sale coming up the week of black friday, you can get them at a great price. I highly recommend the teton rain gear.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I purchased a set of Cabela's Dry Plus pack-able rain gear a few years ago. Since that time I lived in it for 10 days in Canada on a bear hunt and use it almost every year in Arizona during javelina hunts through the Arizona scrub. And while you need to watch were you are walking I haven't had a problem with it yet. I have hiked miles with it on and ridden a wheeler with it on and no leaks and it is still going strong. 

Even on windy days I 'll use the jacket as a wind breaker with no problems.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One of my two pairs of insulated waterproof pants is Cabelas Dry Plus, got them on closeout for I think $49. Been fantastic, never been wet in them.


-DallanC


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

I guess I should follow up on this thread. I ended up going with Core4 Element Torrent jacket and pants.

It was the only gear in the price range I was looking for that met most of my demands.

- pit zips 
- leg zips/vents
- YKK zippers
- relatively quiet
- packable

I did compromise a bit on weight, but the reviews seemed to indicate they were more durable than other products in this price range.

Any way I ended up wearing them in the nasty rainstorm for a 1 1/2 horse ride up the mountain and while hiking a glassing in wet conditions and stayed perfectly dry. No complaints. I did end up with a small hole in the lower leg of the pants, but it should be covered by warranty. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Rivers West is the best rain gear hands down that
I've ever used.


----------

